# Campfire Tails : Oregon's First Furry Convention



## NinjaWolf041 (May 3, 2010)

Hey everyone this is Koda here Campfire Tails Co-Happening (read event) coordinator, and I just wanted to drop in and tell you about our wonderful little camping convention we have going in Auguste, in beautiful Lapine Oregon.

"On the far Eastern side of Oregon beyond the sprawling mountains of beautiful trees is desert. A blank canvas formed of Basalt, Granite and clay, forming tall and wide buttes, amazing natural architecture and a great place for one to have some real room to stretch out and relax themselves amidst the scrub brush and juniper trees. This has formed the foundation upon which Campfire Tails has made it's home. Hosted at Ogden group Camp east of LaPine, Oregon, Oregon's first "Furry Creativity Fair" seeks to break the convention of conventions, situating it's location outdoors, where you can play in the sun, howl at the moon, and sleep under the stars. Instead of a strict handling of scheduled events, a portion of the landscape has been turned essentially into a Sandbox where attendees may host their own socially networked events, granting them the expressive freedom to show large art exhibits, communally host building projects, craft and lecture workshops, traditional commerce, music shows, stage performances and flash mobs created and presented by you, the attendees! This gives us, the Staff at CFT 2010, the ability to put your money invested where it counts: ensuring everyone has a safe place to sleep, food, water, showers, bathrooms, ample area lighting, and a standard of safety to ensure people have a safe, fun time, starting at just forty dollars for regular attendance.

*When/Where*

The event takes place at Ogden Group Site 'C', by Paulina lake in the Deschutes National Forest, approximately 3 miles north of Lapine, Oregon, from August 5th to the 9th.

*Costs/Registration*

Registration cutoff date is July 1st, and there is no on-site registration. To register, you can check the registration button at the top of the screen, or go here. Please note that registering for the forums does not ensure your attendance at this event. The costs are as follows:

*Type  Cost   Description*

*Regular:*  $40   Regular membership includes: Admittance to the event,             Access to all Happenings Camp Space Dinner (Thursday,  Friday, Saturday, and Sunday)
*Patron:*    $60   Patronage includes the benefits of a regular membership, as  well as: Custom badge Campfire Tails T-Shirt, Hot Breakfast  (Friday, Saturday, Sunday and  Monday)
*Sponsor:*   $80 Sponsorship includes the benefits of patronage, as well as:  Campfire Tails T-Shirt, customized with your name! Mention  in the Con Book, Hot Lunch (Friday,  Saturday and Sunday)

Need a lift? We will also have an available charter bus for those who register for an additional $60 fee per person, per seat. The bus departs from Tigard at Washington Square, making a stop at Gateway Mall in Springfield to pick up any additional passengers, then it's off to camp. The ride includes return trip. Those who register will receive their itinerary approximately one month before the event with specific details of what times and where specifically to go.

*How it works*

Operating in the true spirit of non-profit, ever member of the staff, it's chairman included are working solely on volunteer hours to make sure we can keep costs as low as possible. Every cent of your input pays for your food, your campsite, training to ensure the staff doing their jobs are properly licensed and qualified to do so. The resulting event is one of open-ended creativity, where your essential needs are all seen to, and your primary concern is merely enjoying yourself in the company of others and taking part in one of the many Happenings going on at any time!

*Amenities*

When you arrive there will be a more or less traditional sign-in table for attendees to receive their badge, tshirt(if patron attendee or sponsor), and have an hour or so to go to their assigned camping spot and set up their tent, Happening location to drop off gear, and then it's off to the Opening ceremony, where you'll be greeted with a Yucatan-style smoked pig, a greeting ceremony, and immediately following, a drum circle. Afterwards, the next steps taken are your own, and everyone is guaranteed to have a different experience than another and take home stories to pass on.

We have showers and bathrooms and will be providing drinking water, sports drinks and snacks at all hours, breakfast, lunch and dinner at regular intervals, and a stage for performance art. A short drive up the main road leads to two small but equally beautiful little lakes for taking a dip and cooling off, and all throughout the site will be four large 30x30 teepees for sleeping, napping, or hiding from the sun, art jams and any manner of uses that will Happen in them. At the the end of the night, the light towers are switched off, and you can see just how amazing the desert sky looks at night, with stars so vivid and expansive that it almost feels like you can reach out and touch them. The next day, it happens all over again. Your meals, your events, your parties, and again, and again, for 4 days straight. Then at the end, we get in our cars, or back on the busses and head back to our slightly more domesticated lifestyles."

We would love to see you guys there so please stop by our website, http://campfiretails.org/ or cheek out our forums, http://forum.campfiretails.org/

If you have any questions feel free to ask.


----------



## CherryFiller (May 20, 2010)

Um, I hate to ask, but why is there a furry con in Oregon just one month before the furry con in WA state?  Isn't that a bit rough on the two cons, and forcing a lot of the furs in the Pacific NW to likely choose one over the other?


----------



## NinjaWolf041 (May 20, 2010)

CFT is pretty much an offspring of the local groups camping trip. When we started pulling people from the east coast, California, Idaho, and Canada we decided to make it a bit more formal. So so far the date is a roll over from that. Also with camping you really only have about three prime month's and Aguste is one of best for that.

I know about 15 people that are planning to go to CFT and RF (myself included). It may be a little hard but quite possible, mainly by the fact that CFT at $40 is probably one of the cheapest experience that you will find in the furry fandom.


----------

